# Cortisone injection while breastfeeding



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi there

It's probably a bit 'shutting the stable door after the horse has bolted'! now, but I just wondered what your thoughts/knowledge was on this?

I've got de quervains tendonitis in both wrists, have had physio with ultrasound, acupuncture, splints and diclofenac and co-codamol and saw a rheumatologist today and i don't know if i was expecting the offer of a cortisone injection there and then (i've had one before years ago for tennis elbow and nearly fainted it was soooo painful!) but he said i probably shouldn't have even have been offered the physio and he didn't know what i hadn't been sent straight to him.  Anyway, I had the injection in my right wrist and am due to have the other wrist done in a couple of weeks but i didn't even really think about the effect it might have in my breastmilk.  I've googled it a bit just now and there seem to be a few sites/articles (including a dr hale that seems to come up a fair bit) that say that the half life of cortisone is short and not much should come through in breastmilk.

Just wondered if you had any advice/thoughts?  so at least i'll know for the next injection! although some sites said there was no point in 'pumping and dumping' etc...

thanks

GGx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Do you know what drug/strength/amount was injected?

In general the amount will be too small to have any effect. Daily doses of much higher amounts have a theoretical risk, but it is thought that the benefits of BM outweigh these risks.


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi Holly

thanks for getting back to me.

I'm afraid I didn't ask about any of it! The consultant knew that i was breastfeeding so i didn't think to ask, especially as I was just expecting a consultation and not the injection today.  I'm sure it'll be fine but you know how we worry about these things after the event!

thanks

GGx


----------

